# Can I use this tree? (pics)



## judgment (May 22, 2014)

My brother in law lives about a mile away from me in a 100 year old farm house. They used to have a nice, big, old maple tree in their front yard. From what I was told, the tree was trimmed improperly which allowed it to be open to the elements and therefore much of the center of the tree rotted out. 

Recently, it became obvious that the tree was going to become a danger to the house and they had it mostly cut down. All the branches etc., have been cut down and processed for firewood. All that is left standing at this point is the main body of tree. 

I am curious if it is possible that I could have someone process the main body of the tree for lumber and use it, eventually, to make cool stuff. I like the idea of knowing the provenance of the tree and keeping it the family, so to speak. 

I have several questions related to this idea that maybe you guys will be willing to help me with. 

1.)Is this worth doing? I don't know enough about processing lumber to know whether processing the tree would be a waste of time with all that heartwood rotted out. 

2.)Is it practical? I have no idea what it would cost to get somebody to process and dry the wood for me. I actually have enough space that I could store it and get it dry to the ambient humidity level if that is a consideration. I don't even know if someone that does this kind of work would even want to do the job.

3.)Is it economical? I'd like to have a butt-load of raw lumber to mess with if it's not going to cost me way more than it would to just buy lumber as needed. There is an element of sentimental value/coolness that I would be willing to pay for. 

4.) What else have I not considered? I know so little about all of this I'm sure there is a mountain of information that I don't even know is out there. I'm basically just looking for a direction to start digging and whether or not to even go to the trouble. 

My wife went down and took some pictures of the tree for me; I wasn't able to get down there and do it. I wish there were better size references in the photos, but maybe these pictures will tell you something......























































Sorry the pics are on their side. If you click to see the originals I think they are right side up.


----------



## Da Aardvark (Oct 11, 2012)

I can't see it being used for actual standard lumber, but I want you to look at my website. Look at the section "Me", for a stockpile of hollow maple logs I took on, and then go to the "Projects" and "Rough Design" sections where some of it was used for furniture.
I still have a few hollows laying around for future projects.

I understand the work I do is a little unorthodox and unusual and you may not be interested in these types of pieces, but someone else might be interested.
Also understand these hollows can be filled with a lot of insects. They will need killed off.

www.gnarlywooddesigns.weebly.com 

Tennessee Tim might be able to comment further on the means in which the tree base can be cut and the financials involved. 
He deals with these kinds of cuts.....TIM...Help!!

By the way, 
I'm located just west of Asheville.


----------



## Brian T. (Dec 19, 2012)

Da Ardvaark: Just checked your website. You have a wood carver's sense of innovation. Clearly, there's plenty to make from less than pristine logs.


----------



## Tennessee Tim (Dec 15, 2010)

ALL logs have potential...BUT not all logs have value!! I see some creative possibilities.....IF you have the time to invest. The odd piece market is just that, it's not a fast quick recovery and it's expensive in time to saw and hold..... BUT as in Aard's case with the pyramid it can be rewarding. Hollows have a different stradegy and thinking in sawing and definitely not a bd ft pricing. I would do some in cookies, some as stands, there's some pretty wood if you'll cut similar to qtr sawing but it won't be long lengths. There is some plain sawn potential but will need to be stacked stickered with weight due to warping.

Check out my website...I've culled very little and tried alot.

I seen some made into flooring and it was purdy!!LOL


----------



## bzguy (Jul 11, 2011)

I used to do some wild things with odd pieces.
Cross-cut into thin rings, split with sharp chisel and re-glue and clamp it into a wooden chain.


----------



## Brian T. (Dec 19, 2012)

In the Interior Cedar Hemlock zone where I live, there isn't one western red cedar log in 500 which isn't rotten in the core. Could be 20 years old, could be 1,500 years old = same deal.
The curved pieces are ideal for BIG turtle shells. Know of any local chainsaw carvers?
(A bit tedious with hand carving tools.)
You don't necessarily have to be the guy to finish the wood, just be mindful of the sorts of chunks that carvers need as milled wood is often cut so weird, it's a nightmare to carve.


----------



## judgment (May 22, 2014)

Thanks for all your help guys. Ive looked at your website, Da Aardvark. Your stuff is beautiful and very inspiring. I think I'd like to try something like that someday. 

I've also looked at your website, Tennessee Tim. Very informative, and some of the things you had in the for sale sections were quite amazing.

I actually think I'm gonna have to let this tree go. I'm not prepared to really do anything with it, and my Brother-in-Law is the kind of guy that, as soon as someone wants something he automatically thinks it's worth money. Never mind I would have to pay out of my pocket to have someone come and get it and process it. I had thought to hopefully get some 4-5' pieces quarter-sawn as Tim suggested and perhaps I could work it out with them in trade somehow, but it doesn't look very likely at the moment. 

The annoying thing is I think the most likely thing that will happen if I don't end up getting that tree is it will probably just stay where it stands until it rots. It seems like an awful waste to me....

Hey Da Aardvark, I was up your way a couple months back doing some work, maybe I could swing by one day if I'm in back in the area? I'd call ahead of course.


----------

